#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-27
<dark-sun> yo people
<dark-sun> lazeme bad az virayeshe "/etc/security/limits.conf" deamoni ro reset kard?
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam , kam peyda shodi
<fvahid> dark-sun: niyaz nist chizi ro restart koni
<dark-sun> fvahid: salam, meghsi, pas gamoonam 1bar relogin niaz dare...
 * dark-sun brb...
<dark-sun> fvahid: bade login dorost shod :)
 * dark-sun is BYE-BYEing
<hale1> the-light:
<hale1> ?
<hale1> mishe khoroji dastor e
<hale1>  ip neighbor
<hale1> ro yeki baram befreste?
<hale1> ilius: ? shoma komak mikonid?
<hale1> http://gor.od.ua/doc/linux-ip/tools-ip-neighbor.html
<hale1> لطفا این لینکو ببنیدی من سوال دارم
<tvto> سلام
<tvto> کسی در مورد adsl wire less کمکم میکنه مودم بیسیم d-link رو چه جوری میتونم تنظیم کنم
<saeed> ilius: kubuntu nasb kardam vali ba barnameh khudesh mp3 ro play nemikoneh nemiduni chera ?
<tvto> کسی در مورد اینترنت پرسرعت مخابرات چیزی میدونه
<tvto> میخوام اینترنت adslمخابرات رو به صورت وارلیس استفاده کنم
<hale> salam
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<HZ> سلام به همگی دوستان
<HZ> میشه در اینجا بصورت فارسی تبادل نظر کرد
<HZ> سلام به همگی، کسی هست، بتونه کمکم کنه یه چند تا سوال داشتم
<narcislinux1> HZ: salam
<narcislinux1> !help | HZ
<lubotu3`> HZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HZ> میشه در اینجا فارسی هم گفت و گو کرد
<narcislinux1> HZ: yes
<HZ> ممنونم
<narcislinux1> HZ: faghat bazi usera momkene clienteshon natone fonta farsi ro dorost bekhone
<HZ> من میخوام به لینوکس سوییچ کنم و تازه کارم، ابتدا در مورد بوت سوال دارم
<narcislinux1> soaletono beporsid
<HZ> اول اینکه وقتی لینوکس نصب میکنم اگه بعد ویندوز، دیگه بوت لینوکس ندارم
<narcislinux1> HZ: khob bootlodere windoz male linux ro kharab mikone
<narcislinux1> HZ:  mitonid dobare grub ro nasb konid
<hzawary> چرا این محیط گپ و گفت قطی داره!
<narcislinux1> hzawary: mitonid az pidgin ya clienta dige estefade konid
<narcislinux1> hzawary: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,19912.msg148502.html#msg148502
<hzawary> این گراب چی بود و چطور کار میکنه
<narcislinux1> hzawary: grub ye bootlodere
<narcislinux1> hzawary:  http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/ inja kalame grub2 ro serch bezanid ta safhe ha rahnemash biyad
<hzawary> اگه خواستیم یه بوت کاستوم داشته باشیم یعنی مثلا بعد چند ثانیه به ویندوز وگرنه به لینوکس بریم چکار کنیم
<narcislinux1> hzawary: bayad grub ro tanzim konid
<hzawary> پس با گراب میشه ویندوز و لینوکس رو بدون دعوا کنار هم داشت و مسالمت آمیز سالها به زدگی با هم ادامه بدن! درست فهمیدم
<narcislinux1> hzawary: yes
<hzawary> ممنونم
<hzawary> یه مودم قدیمی دارم که درایور اون برای ایکس پی هست اما جالبه که همون هم برای سون کار میکنه اما شرکت سازنده درایور جدید برای سون و لینوکس رو پیدا نکردم میشه تو لینوکس مودمم رو بکار بندازم
<Nu^253r> hzawary are mishe
<Nu^253r> vali sakhte yekam
<hzawary> خوب ممکنه درایوری که به درد این مودم بخوره پیدا کرد
<hzawary> Modem Rockwell PCIMODEM HCF
<hzawary> خوب ممکنه درایوری که به درد این مودم بخوره پیدا کرد Modem Rockwell PCIMODEM HCF
<Nu^253r> hzawary to google search kon
<hzawary> آخه خیلی گشتم و تو لینوکس تازه کارم
<hzawary> راستی اینجا چه گفت و گ هایی میکنید، مثلا
<narcislinux1> hzawary: soalo javab barname nevisi , linux , ubuntu , gnu
<hzawary> ممنون از شما که در پاسخ دادن پیش قدم میشید
<hzawary> اگه در مورد مودم کسی نیست کمک کنه من مرخصم میشم، شما به کارتون برسید
<Nu^253r> hzawary khode kernel mishnase mamolan
<Nu^253r> bedroud hamegi
<hasha> ghf
<hasha> تست فارسی
<tesoke> سلام
<tesoke> کسی می تونه به من در مورد نصب دبیان کمک کمنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-28
<master> سلام
<master> کسی ا اینجا هست جواب مارو بده
<psychicist__> سلام
<dark-sun> yo
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3`> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<ahmad_> سلام(جواب سلام واجبه)
<ahmad_> این قضیه ی مجوز ام پی تری ابونتو چیه لطفا کامل توضیح بدید
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> کمک
<abdoreza> fvahid: salam,shoma ubuntu dari?11.04
<abdoreza> mitonid ye komak bokonid?
<fvahid> abdoreza: salam na man ubuntu nadaram
<Nu^253r> salam fvahid
<fvahid> Nu^253r: salam :)
<Nu^253r> khobie?!
<fvahid> Nu^253r: mersi, shoma khobin?
<Nu^253r> manam khobam mamnon fvahid
<abdoreza> کسی می دونه این آیکون های داخل دکمه سمت چپ که عکس اوبونتو هست چطوری کوچیک میشن؟
<Nu^253r> chetori chi mishan abdoreza ?
<abdoreza> AliTarihi: salam khobin?ye niga mindazin?^
<abdoreza> Nu^253r: آیکون هاش بزرگ شدن چه طوری می تونم کوچیکشون کنم؟
<Nu^253r> abdoreza ba gnome hasti?
<Nu^253r> ya unity?
<abdoreza> آره
<Nu^253r> ya kde
<abdoreza> گنوم
<Nu^253r> kodomesh are?
<Nu^253r> khob boro to gnome center
<Nu^253r> onja vase tanzimatesh
<Nu^253r> ro taghir bede
<abdoreza> Nu^253r: midonin kojast?
<Nu^253r> to prefrences ro nigah kon
<Nu^253r> man gnome nistam
<Nu^253r> man lxde daram
<abdoreza> gnome kar kasi nist?
<Nu^253r> abdoreza to google search kardi?
<abdoreza> Nu^253r: chi bezanam?
<abdoreza> benvisam?
<Nu^253r> gnome+"icon size"+change
<abdoreza> Nu^253r: mikhin aks bedam?
<Nu^253r> abdoreza inaro bebin
<Nu^253r> http://www.fifi.org/doc/gnome-control-center/html/control-center/C/index.html
<Nu^253r> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/suse-novell-60/desktop-icon-size-in-gnome-configurable-381182/
<Nu^253r> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1041554.html
<abdoreza> Nu^253r: aks ro koja upload konam?
<Nu^253r> http://en.zimagez.com/
<abdoreza> tinypic filtere
<Nu^253r> are abdoreza
<Nu^253r> to zimagez.com upload kon
<abdoreza> ok
<abdoreza> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshotccdfe2c1cee4fe61b76350daacd0e03e.php
<abdoreza> Nu^253r: ^
<abdoreza> Nu^253r: didin ein icon ha az safe zade biron
<Nu^253r> abdoreza on siteharo khondi?
<Nu^253r> ro desktop right click kon abdoreza
<Nu^253r> properties nadare?
<abdoreza> chizi azashon nafahmidam
<abdoreza> na
<Nu^253r> chi dare?
<abdoreza> Nu^253r: change desktop background
<abdoreza> ro safhe asli
<Nu^253r> to menu
<Nu^253r> chiya dare
<Nu^253r> prefrence nadare
<abdoreza> Nu^253r: age moshkeli nadare man beram.frda ya badazor miam
<Nu^253r> vase man na vase khodet moshkel dare
<Nu^253r> bar man farghi nemikon
<abdoreza> harchi khaste bashim bayad to serchesh bezanim
<Nu^253r> are
<abdoreza> Nu^253r: منظورم رو در رابطه با عکس متوجه شدین؟
<Nu^253r> inke icon ha gondan?>
<abdoreza> این گزینه های find , listen پیدا نیستن
<abdoreza> آره
<amin> salam bache ha man ye soal dashtam ......ki mi2ne komakam kone??????
<narcislinux> !help amin
<narcislinux> !help | amin
<lubotu3`> amin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<somaye> hi every body
<hale1> az service squid soal daram
<hale1> kasi bidar hast inja?
<hale> کمککککککککککککککککککککککککککککک
<hale> کککککککککککککک مممممممممممممممممم ککککککککککککککک
<hale> join #zanjanlug
<mahdiyeh> salam, yaki be man komak mikone?
<mahdiyeh> kasi inja java kar hast?
<narcislinux> mahdiyeh: soaletono faghat beporsid , agar kasi betone javab mide
<mahdiyeh> narcislinux: ok
<mahdiyeh> man javaye version 6 ro nasb mikonam import mikonam java_home ro ama version java avaz nemishe hamoon 1.5 moonde
<mahdiyeh> java -version hamoon ghabliye
<everplays> mahdiyeh, distro-t chie?
<mahdiyeh> everplays: dorost shod
<mahdiyeh> everplays: in dastooreshe: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ali_salehi> agar bekham wine ro kamel pak beshe va hich chizi azesh namone-che kar konam?
<princef> سلام. بعد از وارد کردن دستور cfdisk این پیغام رو بهمراه فتل ارور نشون میده. چیکار کنم درست بشه؟
<princef> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 3: Partition ends in the final partial cylind
<princef> kesi nist javabe maro bede dustan?
<princef> isn't anybody here?
<princef> ok
<princef> ubuntu ham ubuntu haye qadim
<princef> ma ke raftim arch
<princef> bye.
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-29
<Guest25525> سلام
<Guest25525> از دوستان کسی هست جواب مارو بده
<nkh> salam
<nkh> doostan kasi ba Pidgin rooye 10.04 moshkel peyda nakarde jadidan ?
<nkh> Run nemishe ,  mimoone hamiuro proce ash , nemiad , bayad killesh kard :-??
<aseman> salam
<aseman> i have a problem on loading a site on internet. it has been writed php
<aseman> please help
<aseman> please help me
<ali_salehi> chetor mishe tanzimati ke dar home hast bad az nasb mojadade systemamel reset beshe?
<ilius> aseman: here is persian channel to ubuntu, not english channel for php
<aseman> ilius:درسته اما سوالات پی اچ پی را کجا باید بپرسیم؟
<ilius> aseman: #php
<saman> ba salam mano dada6am az ubuntu estafde mikonim. vali nemidunim barnameha6o az koja download konim ya bekharim ba ta6akor plz komak we?????
<abdoreza> maleknet: salam
<abdoreza> shoma ubuntu dari?
<abdoreza> gnome kde?
<abdoreza> dostan kasi az gnome ubuntu estefade mikone?
<abdoreza> btavakkoli: salam^
<abdoreza> shoma gnome dari?
<the-light> abdoreza: rahnamaye channel ro az topic e bala bekhunid
<everplays> cd-e taraf khat dasht, ye jomle ro n bar tekrar mikard
<ilius> everplays: ki :D
<everplays> ilius, hamin ke tep tep miporsid shoma * dari? :D
<ilius> nadidam
<ilius> amar mikhaste begire labod
<everplays> are :D
<ilius> uni ke bejaye "sh" minevesht "6" ham bahal bud
<everplays> hehe, oono nadidam :D
<everplays> ilius, distro-m support-esh tamoom shode, hesse update kardan-e distro ro nadaram, az tarahi hame package-ai ke vasam mohemme akharin version-an, nazar-e khasi dari?
<ilius> everplays: khalaghiat hayi daram bazi ha
<ilius> har kalameyi "sh" tush dare, 6 minevise
<everplays> lol
<ilius> everplays: nazaram moshakhasse, arch nasb kon ye bar baraye hamishe
<everplays> in model haye jadid-e ke minevisan dige, fekr mikonan ba class-e
<ilius> :D
<everplays> trip-e dahe 90-e ke oonvar l33t mineveshtan, haha
<ilius> lol
<everplays> ilius, oomadio nasazia :D in fedora delta rpm-ash harf nadare, gharch az in chiza nadare roo asab-e
<everplays> age ye distro-e rolling peyda konam ke delta dashte bashe switch mikonam behesh
<ilius> everplays: hala mage cheghad ru download sarfe juyi mikone?
<everplays> ilius, bastegi dare, vali dar badtarin sharayet ~40-50%
<ilius> everplays: avazesh fedora vaghti dobare nasb mikoni dobare bayad kolli download koni, jobran mishe :D
<everplays> ilius, na, vase update-e distro ham delta dl mikone
<ilius> hmmm jalebe
<everplays> man 80% ham shode ke bw-am ro kamtar besoozoone
<everplays> badam man tanha chizi ke vasam mohemme update boodan-e ruby/php va mysql/redis/postgres hast
<everplays> age arch nasb konam tep tep mikhad package hayi ke aslan niaz nadaram ro ham update kone, in ye khorde roo asab-e vaghti delta ham nadare
<ilius> everplays: tu AUR kheili package ha az git clone mikone mogheye nasb/update, age ye package manager mineveshtan ke ba hamin package haye *-git e aur kar kone, vali git repo ha ro ye jayi save kone ke mogheye update, pull kone be jaye clone, kheili khub mishod
<ilius> everplays: tu channel e arch neveshtam, zaheran kasaye digei ham ino mikhan
<QQ-Bang-Bang> khosh halam az in sokoot~!
<everplays> ilius, hmm, nabayad kari dashte bashe, mitoonan ye option bezaran ke age taraf khast oono enable kone, dige repo ro pack nakone
<everplays> ye chizi too maye haye cache mishe dige
<everplays> faghat badish ine ke bayad package-a ham update beshan, ke big deal-i nist
<ilius> everplays: albate ye chizi: lazem nist hame chi ro update koni, package hayi ke nemikhay automatic update beshe (mogheye update e system) va chize digei ham behesh dependency nadare, mituni tu ignore list bezari, ke har vaght khodet khasti tak be tak update koni
<ilius> everplays: masalan man bazi ha o in jur chiza ro tu ignore list mizaram
<everplays> ilius, masalan alaan chi dari too ignore list-et
<ilius> everplays: nexuiz nexuiz-data warzone2100 megaglest megaglest-data torcs-data oxygen-icons oxygen-icons-svg celestia
<everplays> haha, in oxygen-icons ke saaf mikone
<ilius> everplays: chon hajmeshun ziade
<ilius> everplays: va nemikham har deyghe update beshe
<everplays> tep tep ham update mishe in oxygen-icons, nokte maskhare ine ke taraf mishine ye saye 1px-i ezafe mikone bad version mizane :D
<ilius> :D
<everplays> vaghti graphist version bezane hamin mishe dige
<ilius> vaghean
<ilius> everplays: faghat nasb ye chiz kheili sakht bud tu arch: wine
<everplays> ilius, man aslan estefade nemikonam dude
<ilius> everplays: yeki 2 ruz dar giresh budam ta tunestam nasb konam
<ilius> everplays: manam kheili vaghte estefade nakardam
<everplays> ilius, tanha chizi ke az win va mota'alaghatesh niaz daram ye IE-e ke tarjih midam jaye ies4linux az vbox estefade konam
<everplays> oon ies4linux-e ba wine ejra mishe, kollan ham bug-e
<ilius> everplays: miduni chera sakht bud, chon tu repo e rasmi nabud, tu AUR bud, kolli dependency ham dasht, taze 64 bit ham nadare, kolli lib32 bayad nasb beshe, package haye aur ham bazi hash moshkel dare, kholase pedaram dar umad
<everplays> err! chera too repo-e offcial nist?
<ilius> everplays: nemidunam :(
<ilius> everplays: everplays: IE ro ham natunestam run konam, crash mikard
<ilius> everplays: chon ma web design mikonim be IE miaz peyda mikonim gahi
<ilius> albate virtualbox hast
<everplays> hehe, shoma django kar mikonin, na ilius ?
<ilius> everplays: are
<ilius> everplays: albate gahi ham turbogears, gahi ham php
<ilius> everplays: business e dige, hamash daste khodemun nist :(
<everplays> are mosalaman
<everplays> ilius, nokte ine ke kheyli jaha nemizaran python run beshe, chon kamtar developer vasash hast
<everplays> ma mikhastim vase 1ja ba node.js harekat bezanim, taraf esmesham nashnide bood
<everplays> vase hamin goft na! ye chizi bashe ke vaghti shoma raftin dastam too poost gerdoo namoone
<ilius> uhum
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<eju> درود... من تازه اوبونتوی ۱۱ رو نصب کردم و  زبان فارسی رو اضافه کردم و بسته های فونت فارسی رو هم نصب کردم اما حرف ی در مرورگرها مشکل دارد
<eju> تو فروم گشت کوچیکی زدم اما هنوز چیزی چیدا نکردم
<eju> کسی میدونه چظور میشه حلش کرد... جالبه که اینجا مشکل وجود ندارد
<AliTarihi> eju: توی  همه سایتها؟
<AliTarihi> شاید از encoding
<AliTarihi> باشه
<ramin> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-30
<prince> salam , kesi dar morede xorg va gnome mitoone komak kone?
<prince> pls
<prince> kasi nist komak kone?
<online-it2> salam bacheha
<online-it2> migam bejoz amarok barnameyi soragh darid ke lyrics ro neshoon bede
<online-it2> rhythmbox pluginesh ro enable kardam ama baraye hich ahangi lyrics nadare
<alireza> salam
<princef> slm,
<princef> kesi dar morede gnome va xorg mitune komak kone?
<princef> bad az nasbe arch va gnome 3 va load shodan baraye bar avval moshkeli nabud amma bad az reboot dige gnome load nemishe va command line faqat hast
<princef> moshkel az kojast?
<princef> chera kasi javab nemide inja?
<mipo> salam
<meva> salam
<meva> baba 1ke byad javab ma bede
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-01
<mortezah> salam
<mortezah> hi
<mortezah> yani khosham miad 7-8 bar be in chanal haye IRC sar zadam, hichki javab salam adam ro ham nmidan
<mortezah> che berese havab be ye soake kuchulu!
<satanix7> mortezah: salam ro vel kon, soal ro bepors
<everplays> mortezah, masjed ke nayoomadi marde hesabi :)
<narcislinux> !hi | mortezah
<narcislinux> !help | mortezah
<lubotu3> mortezah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mortezah> خب دوستای عزیز، بنده از اون 7-8 باری که اومدم، 5-6 بار اولش این کار رو کردم.
<mortezah> اما خبری نشد که نشد
<mortezah> اینم بگم خیلی از افرادی که اینجا هستن، اون موقع هم تو چت بودن
<mortezah> پس زیاد به "سلام" بنده گیر ندید
<mortezah> از بس اینجا پرسیدم کسی ج نداد، یه عنوان توی فروم براش ساختم، اونجام خبری نشد:
<mortezah> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,20187.0.html
<mortezah> inam matrrah kardane soal!
<mohi> :P
<everplays> salaam mohi , in :p neshoon mide ke khosh'hali :)
<mohi> salam everplays ;-) khobi? kheili b fekretama
<everplays> mokhlesam shadid mohi , haji nashod biam jashn bebinamet, har vaght oomadi tehran ye amar bede ke kheyli vaghte nadidamet
<mohi> mersi everplays hatman... inshala kam kam age beshe hame baz dore ham jam shim. bayad yekam barname ro ok konim ;-)
<everplays> aali mishe :)
<mohi> :)
<abdoreza> salam be hame
<abdoreza> ye soal? chetori mishe update ubuntu ro gheyre faal kard?
<narcislinux> abdoreza: toye tanzimate source manager hast saftware source , hamchin jayi tanzimatesh hast
<abdoreza> narcislinux: khob man update ro peyda kardam
<abdoreza> mamnon
<narcislinux> np
<Bargostvan> windows 7 disappeared my boot-loader and I couldn't find any usefull solution on the web
<Bargostvan> :(
<Bargostvan> any body?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-02
<reza> سلام كسي درباره ي g++اطلاعاتي داره بهش نياز دارم
<hale> salam
<hale> mishe ye ftp free begid behem?
<hale> faghat address fto lazem daram bara test mikham
<reza> از چه سايتي ميتونم دانلود كنمg++
<everplays> err! chera 6mizanan? mikhastam javab bedam
<dark-sun> yo
<hale> salam
<dark-sun> hale: salam :)
<hale> زاثفخق قعمث غش زاشهد خعفحعف قخ ذثذهدشئ؟
<dark-sun> تشکمصنت شسکیمت مسحصی مزپشکمنتث
<dark-sun> :D
<everplays> haha, bavaretoon beshe ya na, vali google jadidan mifahme ke vaghti 1ki intori type mikone be che zabooni search karde
<dark-sun> everplays: good news!
<dark-sun> kasi miduni whois ip ro chejori mishe anjam dad? bayad be ISP darkhast bedim?
<dark-sun> taghire whois ip manzooram bood
<dark-sun> kasi miduni whois ip valid ro chejori mishe avaz kard?
<amir_> hi
<Guest45025> hi
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<fvahid> the-light: ping
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-03
<fvahid> the-light: salam, aga vaght dari?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<dfgdfrttebbnku> سلام
<dfgdfrttebbnku> اسم این برنامه که میشد باهاش چندتا هشدار و ... گرافیکی درست کرد
<dfgdfrttebbnku> وبا جی تی کی نوشته شده
<dfgdfrttebbnku> جی یود ؟؟
<dfgdfrttebbnku> هیچکش نیست ؟؟؟ الووووووووووو
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-25
<maryam> salam
<maryam> chejore font farsi vase mororgaram nasb konam
<maryam> سلام
<maryam> چجوری فونت برای مرورگرم نصب کنم
<maryam> توی سایتها فونتا ناخوانا هستن
<maryam> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟///
<maryam> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<maryam> کسی نیست منو راهنمایی کنه
<maryam> nasb font farsi dar ubuntu vase linux
<Maruam> nasb font farsi dar ubuntu vase morogar
<maour> Maruam: baraye browser o gheyre browser nadarim
<maour> e!
<maour> 1 daghighe ham yani tahamol nadaran javoonaye in rooza
<maour> mahdy: khodet chetori ?
<mahdy> maour: نوکرتم عزیز
<maour> mahdy: nabinam idle bashi ;)
<mahdy> maour: تو کجا ؟
<maour> gtalk
<maour> nesfe shab
<maour> :D
<maour> tamoom shod dige yani ?
<mahdy> mahdy: دیشب ؟
<maour> are
<mahdy> mahdy: وایرلس گوشی بیخود روشن مونده بود
<maour> clientet ircit ham oskole ha
<mahdy> mahdy: این اندروید هم گاو تا وایرلس وصل شی جیتاک آن لاینت میکنه
<maour> mahdy: hame chi aroome ?
<mahdy> mahdy: maour گاوه کلایینته
<mahdy> :))
<mahdy> maour: تا حالا که بد نبوده
<maour> khoda ro shokr
<mahdy> maour: جات خیلی خالی بود عروسی همه بودن
<maour> آه کاش میومدم پس
<maour> گفتم شاید دوستانه نباشه جمع
<maour> بعدیش کی هست ؟
<maour> اونو میام حتما
<mahdy> maour: مرتیکه من که گفتم بیا
<mahdy> maour: گفتی کار دارم و فیلان
<maour> شما کارت درسته
<maour> حماقت از من بود
<maour> عذر خواهم
<maour> اصن خریت کردم
<maour> هئی
<mahdy> maour: پففففففف
<mahdy> maour: hamin alane alan
<maour> mahdy: جاان ؟! زوده ها
<mahdy> maour: hamin alane alan ye tablet lenovo az chin resid
<maour> mahdy: peyvandetan mobarak
<maour> mahdy: hamoon ke mikhasty ghadima ?
<mahdy> maour: male man  nist
<maour> ey baba
<mahdy> maour: male sherkate , daram var miram behesh felan
<mahdy> maour: man ke pool mool nadaram dige mard
<maour> هئی
<mahdy> maour: firefox miad roosh be che bahali
<mahdy> maour: مجید یه ایده بده پولدار شیم
<maour> mahdy: بانک ؟
<maour> صرافی هم خوبه ها
<H4x012> hmmm
<H4x012> che sokooti
<H4x012> wb ashkan
<ashkan> H4x012: mersi.
<H4x012> timeout iran hanuz zendast?
<H4x012> lol
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-26
<btral> salam
<btral> command vmstat ro mizanid?
<btral> b yani chi?
<btral> iname link http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/3/html/Introduction_to_System_Administration/s1-resource-rhlspec.html
<btral> b ro khoroji vmstat chi ro neshon mide
<btral> >
<btral> ?
<btral> inam farsi ama javab mano nadade
<btral> http://softwareinfo.ir/1390/12/13/65/
<MvMan> salam doostan
<MvMan> man to update ba apt-get ye moshkel daram
<MvMan> unam inke nemidonam ba che switchi check kardane ye repo ro deactive konam
<MvMan> khatash injas:
<MvMan> http://pastebin.com/vRt1XgsK
<MvMan> ye chizi shabihe yum --remove-repo='google' update
<MvMan> ro mikham
<MvMan> dar vaghe moadel ubuntuii ino mikham:
<MvMan> yum --disablerepo=repoid
<MvMan> yum --disablerepo=repoid update
<MvMan> chun google ro nemitoone check kone irad migire
<MvMan> fek konam in javabamo mide:
<MvMan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43345/how-to-remove-a-repository
<MvMan> be shekle GUI
<MvMan> vali swich mortabetesh to command line chie?
<MvMan> man apt-get komaki nakard!
<H4x012> wait
<H4x012> aptitude estefade kardi?
<H4x012> emruz google block bude to iran
<H4x012> ehtemal dare be khatere in bashe
<H4x012> wb
<Mina> salam
<Mina> chejore mohit gerafiki server ubuntu ro faal konam
<centooos> Mina, alan kojay?
<Mina> mohit kare chetor mage
<centooos> Mina, manzoram ineke alan to terminal ubuntu hasty va geraphic nadary?
<Mina> na man ba win daram kar mikonam alan server linux kenarame
<Mina> in server internetame
<Mina> mekham mohit gerafikishi nasb konam
<Mina> az mohit matni sar dar nameyaram
<centooos> Mina, moghe nasb gnome nasb nakardy?
<Mina> na
<Mina> besorat matno nasbesh kardam
<Mina> medoni moshkele man kojast
<Mina> man ina taze nasb kardam
<Mina> yani taze be linux mohajerat kardam ba ejaze asatit
<everplays> kojaye donya roo server desktop nasb mikonan?
<Mina> namedonam
<H4x012> server pishete?
<H4x012> ya ru virtuale?
<Mina> age shoma baladen rahnamayi konin
<H4x012> ya ru ye pc jodast?
<Mina> ru virtuale
<H4x012> ahan
<H4x012> ru kudum virtual?
<H4x012> vmware?
<H4x012> ya virtualbox?
<Mina> box
<H4x012> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<H4x012> ino bezan
<H4x012> gnome ro install mikoni
<Mina> kodom halat behtare
<H4x012> gnome
<Mina> desktop ta matni
<H4x012> bastegi dare
<H4x012> age faghat ssh connect mishi
<Mina> be che>
<H4x012> va vaghean servere
<H4x012> ke matni be ghole shoma
<H4x012> age mikhahin bahash kar ham konid
<H4x012> ke gnome
<Mina> are mekhan inja test konam age javab dad roye ye server peyade sazi konam
<H4x012> mituni ye kari koni to
<H4x012> ru hamin matni ke dari
<Mina> mekham kare server interneto baram anjam bede
<H4x012> server internet?
<H4x012> manzooret mikhay webhostesh koni?
<H4x012> ruush website run koni?
<Mina_> mekham be clientham internet bedam
<H4x012> [21:55] <H4x012> server internet?
<H4x012> [21:55] <H4x012> manzooret mikhay webhostesh koni?
<H4x012> [21:55] <H4x012> ruush website run koni?
<Mina_> na na
<Mina_> ma alan ye server 2003 darem ke clientamon az intaregh vasl meshan
<H4x012> ook
<H4x012> pas mikhay squid koni
<Mina_> okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<H4x012> ke traffice ro az ru in server bedi
<Mina_> ok
<H4x012> ok
<H4x012> bebin
<H4x012> behtarin kar ineke
<H4x012> be jaye GUI install kardan
<H4x012> ye control panel roosh install kon
<H4x012> ke betuni az ru Browser behesh access dashte bashi
<Mina_> chejore
<H4x012> Webmin estefade kon
<Mina_> aghe man mekham in server aval dhcp bashe
<Mina_> hala mekham ip bedam har kare mekonam tote box nameshe
<H4x012> hast
<Mina_> s
<H4x012> ino bezan
<H4x012> sudo apt-get install webmin
<H4x012> baad ba porte 10000 mituni behesh connect beshi
<H4x012> injuri https://ip:10000
<H4x012> age ham khasti ke ba ip behesh connect beshi.. port 10000 ro forward kon
<H4x012> ba realip mituni behesh connect beshi
<Mina_> ba in kar metonam che dastrasehayi dashte basham
<H4x012> kollan
<H4x012> mituni be hame linux dastresi dashte bashu
<H4x012> package install kardan
<H4x012> update kardan
<H4x012> network cardesh
<H4x012> postfix
<H4x012> apache
<H4x012> mysql databases
<H4x012> kollan linux control panele
<Mina_> metonam ip hasho tanzem konam
<H4x012> ip chio
<Mina_> SERVERO
<everplays> Mina_, age mikhay yad begiri behtar-e har chizi ro ke mikhay khodet nasb/config koni, intori ba estefade az webmin karet rah miofte ama az linux chizi yad nemigiri
<H4x012> are
 * everplays pokes maour__ 
<H4x012> everplays
<H4x012> haefdetun kamelan doroste
<H4x012> vali ishun mikhat rahe 1000 shabaro yek shabe bere
<maour__> everplays: akh
<H4x012> pas behtare asoontarin raho beheshun neshun bedim
<Mina_> dava nakonin
 * everplays dava nemikone
<everplays> maour, :P chetori dude?
<maour> everplays: salam
<maour> everplays: eradat mandam
<maour> everplays: khubam
<maour> everplays: to chetori ?
<everplays> maour, gute nacht. zendam hanooz (moteasefane)
<everplays> maour, haji ghablana bishtar tweet mikardia :)
<maour> everplays: bayad talashet ro bishtar koni
<H4x012> na mina harfeshun kamelan doroste
<H4x012> vali khob shoma ajale darid
<maour> everplays: javoon boodim , kham boodim :)
 * everplays agrees with H4x012 
<H4x012> agha brb berim ye coffee bokhorim biyaym in debian ro tamum konim
<Mina_> na age vaghean rahi hastesh be man begen
<H4x012> khastamun kard dige
<everplays> maour, haji javoon / khaam boodi, tweet mikardi dele mardom ro shad mikardi
<Mina_> kheli doust daram az dast microsoft rahat besham
<maour> everplays: :))
<maour> everplays: asan tweetamo taghdim mikonam be khodet
<maour> ashk too chesham jam shod
 * everplays arz-e kholoos mikone
<H4x012> Mina_ age microsoft nabud emruz man karton khab budam to in mamlekate gharib
<H4x012> loool
<maour> everplays: che khabar az tehran ? hame chi okeye ? jashn mashn too rah nadarin biam shooloogh bazi dar byarim ?
<Mina_> na baba beheton bar nakhore az on nazar nagoftam
<everplays> Mina_, bastani ke nemikhay bekhari, step by step. felan age ajale dari kari ke H4x012 goft ro anjam bede, age na, beshin vase har kodoom tutorial bekhoon khodet anjam bede. masalan vase hamin dhcp server mitooni n-ta tutorial peyda koni va khodet config koni
<Mina_> baba man ye win server nasb mekonam har lahza momken hastesh baz az ye restart bala nayad
<Mina_> valo ye linux nasb konam dege neyazi be reset nadare
<everplays> maour, khabari nist, hame chiz ham ok nist :D. jash ham amaresh ro nadaram, vali badi midoonam.
<everplays> maour, baid*
<everplays> maour, az alaan radif kon vase zanjan oonja bebinimet :) kolli hal mide
<maour> everplays: ha in zanjan o hame tarif mikonan
<maour> everplays: manam ta hala nayoomadam
<Mina_> ye amuzesh kamel dhcp az koja peda konam sitea meram hamashon nesfe neme hastesh
<maour> bayad byam in dafe hatman
<everplays> maour, are, ghablia mashghoole khedmat-e moghadas boodi :D
<everplays> Mina_, man "setup dhcp server ubuntu" ro search kardam, avalin result too google ine > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<maour> everplays: miam hatman
<Mina_> kamel hasteh?????
<everplays> Mina_, bale
<Mina_> ini anjam bedam ye server dhcp daram
<Mina_> mer30
<everplays> maour, basi montazeram haji, kolli fun mishe :)
<everplays> Mina_, beshin bekhoon, har command-i ke didi ro ejra nakon, kollan 20khat ham nemishe
<Mina_> ok
<everplays> vase in goftam ke ye series beheshoon link-e tutorial midi miran har command-i ke mibinan run mikonan ke be dardeshoon nemikhore, bad migan chera kar nemikone
<everplays> Mina_, ghablesham estefade az nano ya vim ro yad begir ke betooni file-a ro ba ssh taghyir bedi, kar kardan bahashoon sadas
<everplays> maour, dude man beram ye esterahati konam :) felan
<Mina_> everplays:ini baladam
<everplays> Mina_, perfect
<Mina_> everplays:chejore ip static bedam
<maour> everplays: be salamat
<everplays> Mina_, ba mac address
<Mina_> renj ip man 192.168.1.1 hastesh
<maour> everplays: manam kam kam beram sham bokhoram :D
<everplays> lol
<Mina_> everplays:????????
<everplays> Mina_, mikhay ba dhcp be ye system-e khas ye ip-e khas bedi dige?
<everplays> ya mikhay ip-e server-et ro set koni?
<Mina_> everplays:ip servero mekham set konam
<Mina_> manzore az broadcast cheye
<Mina_> address
<Mina_> netmask
<Mina_> network
<Mina_> broadcast
<everplays> Mina_, ba ifconfig mitooni har ip-i ke mikhay set koni ya too network interface-et
<Mina_> raftam toye halar edit
<everplays> Mina_, alaan man search kardam "set static ip ubuntu" avalin result documentation-e ubuntu-e ke gozine khoobie, dovomish ham ine > http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<Mina_> everplays:bazam mer30
 * everplays &
<Mina_> sudo vi /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<Mina_> vagti meram inja file khali hatesh heche tohs nest
<Mina_> meshkel az mane ya kolam injoreye'
<Mina_> ???????????
<Mina> vaghti in file khali hastesh bayad chekar kard sudo vi /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<nixoeen> Mina: khob kari nabayad kard
<centooos> Mina, vaghty fili khali hast yani inke ghablan vojod nadashte
<Mina> mekham dhcp nasb konam
<Mina> tebgh amuzesh bayad ye chezayi inja tagher bedam vaghti nest bayad chekar konam
<nixoeen> Mina: khob ba apt-get nasbesh kardi?
<Mina> are
<nixoeen> Mina: chi neveshti?
<Mina> apt-get instaal dhcp3-server
<Mina> plz    sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<nixoeen> Mina: in file ro bayad taghir bedi: /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<Mina> jaleb injast onam khaleye
<nixoeen> Mina: khorooji e in chie: ls -l /etc/dhcp/
<Mina> man daram roye virtualbox kar mekonam jahat etla
<Mina> total 16
<nixoeen> Mina: baghiash?!
<Mina> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1791 2011-09-23
<Mina> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096
<Mina> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096
<Mina> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3602
<Mina> inaro mede
<nixoeen> Mina: kamel dide nemishe inja
<nixoeen> Mina: too pastebin.com befrest
<nixoeen> Mina: bad linkesho befrest inja
<Mina> che??????????
<Mina> jelote khate avali ino neveshte
<Mina> f
<Mina> dhclient.conf
<Mina> khate dovom
<nixoeen> Mina: avval az hame, vaghti ye message bara man mizani, avvalesh esme mano benevis
<nixoeen> Mina: bad khorooji haye ziad ro miri too pastebin.com
<Mina> dhclient.conf-enter-hooks.d
<nixoeen> Mina: unja hamasho copy-paste mikoni
<nixoeen> Mina: bad linkesho inja befrest
<Mina> nixoeen:ok
<Mina> nixoeen :che shod
<nixoeen> Mina: linko nafrestadi hanuz ke
<Mina> chejore beferestam
<nixoeen> Mina: too pastebin.com neveshtish?
<Mina> daram menevisam
<nixoeen> Mina: copy-paste kon khob
<nixoeen> Mina: avvale peyghamat ham esme mano benevis ;)
<Mina> tote virtual har kare mekonam nameshe
<nixoeen> Mina: khob too un boro too internet ;)
<Mina> mage meshe
<nixoeen> Mina: are, maloome!
<Mina> chejore
<nixoeen> Mina: alan too Virtualbox mage Firefox ro baz mikoni internet nadari?
<Mina> man toye ubuntu server hastam
<Mina> nixoeen:matni hastesh khabari az gerafik nest
<nixoeen> Mina: ok
<nixoeen> Mina: TeamViewer dari?
<Mina> na
<nixoeen> Mina: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewerQS.exe
<nixoeen> Mina: az unja mituni begiri o ejrash koni
<nixoeen> Mina: injuri ke natooni chizi ro copy-paste koni ta farda tool mikeshe hal kardane moshkelet
<Mina> daram nasbesh mekonam
<nixoeen> Mina: avvale message hat ham gharar shod nickname e kasi ke bahash sohbat mikoni ro benevisi ;)
<Mina> nixoeen:plz
<nixoeen> Mina: plz?!
<Mina> nixoeen:nasb shod id dad
<nixoeen> Mina: too PM baram ID va Pass ro befrest
<nixoeen> Mina: bia, khali nist ke
<Mina> man az inja raftam
<Mina> nixoeen:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<nixoeen> Mina: bejaye un pathi ke un dade, ini ke man dadam ro estefade kon
<Sefid_Par> nixoeen: ghabl az vi nabayad sudo bezani?
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: na
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: gheyr az inke bekhay file ei ro taghir bedi ke permission e kafi roosh nadari
<Sefid_Par> man bazi fileha ro bedone sudo baz mikonam khalian, bad ke ba sudo bazesh mikonam mohtaviatesh maloom mishan.
<Sefid_Par> fekr konam confige apache haminjoor bashe.
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: na, bedune sudo ham baz koni nabayad khali bashe, chon permission e khoondan ro dari
<Sefid_Par> nixoeen: dorost migi. alan check kardam, baz shod!
<Sefid_Par> nixoeen: dobare check kardam, vaghti ghablesh az sudo estefade nakarde bashi bedone sudo baz nemikone
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: rabti nadare akhe, sudo kollan karbaro avaz mikone
<Sefid_Par> nixoeen: ye karbar mitone mojaveze reade ye file ro nadashte bashe?
<Sefid_Par> Fekr konam bayad ye RTFM konam ;)
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: are, ba "ls -l" mituni bebini ke che mojavvez hayi dari
<Sefid_Par> vali alan emtahan kardam.
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: ye eshtebahi dari mikoni ;) mikhay Teamviewer bede baham check konim
<Sefid_Par> nixoeen, vali bebin, bedune sudo hata ls file apache2.conf ro neshoon nemide.
<Sefid_Par> sudo ke mizani neshon mide, bad (agar sudo ghablesh zade bashi) mitoni mohtaviate file ro bebini,
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: khob shayad permission e kafi nadari roosh. Khorooji e in chie: ls -l /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Sefid_Par> No such file or directory
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: ls -l /etc/apache2
<Sefid_Par> nixoeen: ghablesh: ls: cannot access
<Sefid_Par> ls: cannot access /etc/apahce2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: in chi: ls -l /etc/apache2
<Sefid_Par> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8481 2012-03-06 00:39 apache2.conf
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: tebghe in chizi ke ferestadi hameye karbara haghe khoondane in file ro daran: -rw-r--r--
<Sefid_Par> nixoeen: dorost migi, ama in dastoor: "gedit /etc/apahce2/apache2.conf" ye file khali baz mikone!
<Sefid_Par> :|
<Sefid_Par> apache ro ghalat neveshtam :|
<Sefid_Par> :P
<Sefid_Par> alan baz kard 8)
<nixoeen> Sefid_Par: ok :)
<H4x012> hmmm
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-27
<fvahid> ping mahdy
<mahdy> fvahid: pong
<mahdy> fvahid: jan ?
<fvahid> mahdy: salam khobi?
<fvahid> mahdy: /msg?
<mahdy> fvahid: ممنون ، خوبم عزیزم
<mahdy> fvahid: np
<saaber> salam be bachehaye gnu linuxi
<saaber> kochooloohaye doost dashtani
<saaber> be joz andorid va ios va win noskheye digei ham bara tablet hast?
<ghasem> hi
<ghasem> یعنی سلام
<ghasem> کسی منیست به سوال من جواب بده؟
<Mina> salam GLPI che hastesh?
<Mina> sguid che hastesh
<ghasem_> من یک سوال سخت دارم؟
<Mina> ghasem_:fekr nakon kase javabeto bede
<ghasem_> چرا
<ghasem_> گیر کردم خوب؟
<Mina> ghasem_:hala soalet che hastesh
<ghasem_> یک نرم افزار کاربردی رو باید رو اوبونتو نصب کنم ولی تو مراحل نصبش گیر کردم
<ghasem_> اسم نرم افزار -ژئوفرم هستش
<Mina> ghasem_:che hastesh koja ger karde
<ghasem_> نرم افزار تحلیل داده های ژئوفیزیکیه مال شرکت نفته
<ghasem_> فقط هم رو لینوکس نصب میشه
<ghasem_> اول باید بیسشو که اوراکل هست نصب کنم
<ghasem_> ولی نمیدونم باید چجوری رانش کنم
<Mina> ghasem_:in yaki ro man sharmandatam ta hala nasb nakardam
<Mina> ghasem_:tahamol dashte nash bebenem asatet javab medan
<ghasem_> مرسی مینا
<Mina> asateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed
<ghasem_> نیستن به نظر
<Mina> squid che karayihayi dare???????????
<Mina> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-28
<Mina> salam
<Mina> ye soal dar mored dhcp dashtam
<Mina> man 2ta karte shabake daram yekeshon mostaghem be modem vasl hastesh
<Mina> ip tahte dhcp megere
<Mina> on karte shabake dege ham mekham bezaram toye renge shabakamon
<Mina> hala mekhastam tanzemat dhcp ro bayad roye kodom kart shabake ejra konam
<Mina> kase nessssssssssssst
<saaber> Mina: debain darid?
<Mina> are
<saaber> Mina: ghesmate tanzimate shabake darid?
<Mina> saaber:mekham shabake toye renge 172.21.5.x ip begere
<Mina> ubuntu server kar mekonam
<Mina> saaber:vaghte toye in renge ip megere internet ham dashte bashe
<saaber> Mina: bia too channel e #technotux soaleto bepors, aksaran oonja hastan
<Mina> saaber:addresesh kojast man taze varedam
<saaber> inja ro chejoori oomadi? bejaye ubunti-ir bezan  technotux
<saaber> ya ino inja bezan:  /join #technotux
<Hamed> Salam
<Hamed> Hame Khaban?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-29
<Hamed> Hi
<Hamed> how are you?
<dark-sun> shut up Hamed, it's not a chat-room
<dark-sun> :P
<Hamed> :D
<Hamed> i need help
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ farsi bepors mashti
<Hamed> :D
<Hamed> bash
<Hamed> man ye win 7 daram 3ta partition NTFS . alan Ye Partion ext4 ham sakhtam vase linux
<Hamed> hala boot loader ro roye kodom partion nasb konam
<Hamed> ?
<Hamed> ext4 ya drive c
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ boot loader ruye HDD nasb mishe na partition
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ /dev/sda
<Hamed> khob chandta SDA miad
<Hamed> Dev/sda1 dev/sda2 va ....
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ ru oon hardi nasbesh kon k moghe roshan shodane system bala miad
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ naaaa
<Hamed> ye hard daram faqat
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ /dev/sda yani HARDe AVAL
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ /dev/sda1 yani Partition AVAL
<dark-sun> ina fargh daran Hamed
<Hamed> sda ke kole hard has o mizane . sda1 ke khalie va drive nis . sda2 ke win nasbe . sda3 ke drive d  sda 4 ke drive e  . va sda 5 ke ext4 hast
<Hamed> midonam
<Hamed> mikham juri bashe k efarda rooz khasam win 7 ro pak konam ubuntu nare
<Hamed> masale injas
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ nemishe chenin chizi, har vaght os avaz koni, boot loader overwrite mishe
<Hamed> be farz man win7 o change kardam badesh chejuri mishe on ubuntu ro ham bargardond?
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ reinstall grub
<Hamed> merc
<Hamed> ye lin vase reinstal grub bem midi ;;)
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ ba khode ubuntu mituni
<Hamed> na ye link amuzesh :">
<Hamed> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Hamed> yaftam
<Hamed> merc
<Hamed> :x
<dark-sun> :)
<Hamed> in bootloader o to sda5 ke ext4 has benasbam?
<dark-sun> Hamed✪ /dev/sda < inja nasb kon
<dark-sun> gozine ee baraye entekhab nadari Hamed
<dark-sun> chon 1 hard bishtar nadari, tanha jaee k mituni nasb koni o javab begiri /dev/sda
<dark-sun> hast
<Hamed> etefaqan daram koli gozine ovorde
<Hamed> wait aks midam
<dark-sun> oon linuxe nemifahme!! user bayad aghel bashe ;)
<Hamed> :D ok
<miadbahrami> kasi hast
 * miadbahrami kasi hast
<miadbahrami> ?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<H4x012> salam
<H4x012> Sefid_Par
<H4x012> kudum parandeyi?
<Sefid_Par> Sefid Par :P
<WhiteCrow1> هههههه
<WhiteCrow1> Sefid_Par, mishnasam et ?!
<WhiteCrow1> whois Sefid_Par
<WhiteCrow1> shit
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<Sefid_Par> WhiteCrow1: Man shoma ro nemishnasam!
<WhiteCrow1> okay fek kardam az dostani , va bara shokhi ba man name et ro sefid par gozashti , be har hal sorry ke mozahem et shodam
<Sefid_Par> yw
<Sefid_Par> WhiteCrow1: Hala shoma chikar mikonaid? Daneshjuid?
<H4x012> wb
<H4x012> kesi hastesh?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-30
<btral> salam
<btral> dark-sunsalam
<btral> ye soal sade has az perl
<btral> ye file daram tosh in khat hast 1.1.1.1/2.2.2.2
<btral> mikham ba sed on khat ha ro remove konam
<btral> in o mizanam to shell kar mikone sed -i '/1.1.1.1\/2.2.2.2/d' /tmp/a
<btral> ama vaghti to perl estefade mikonam error mide
<btral> mishe komak konid?
<btral> to perl `sed -i '/1.1.1.1\/2.2.2.2/d' /tmp/a`; mizanam
<Mina> chejore bastaye .deb ra nasb konam
<Mina> ?
<Mina> kasi nist javab bede
<fvahid> Mina: dpkg -i *.deb
<Mina> mezanam javab namede
<Mina> man baste ba name team.deb ro copy kardam dakhele poshe home
<fvahid> Mina: erroresh chiye?
<Mina> fvahid:mege hmachen file ro peda namekone
<fvahid> Mina: he he khob masiresho bede
<Mina> maseresh home hastesh
<Mina> fvahid:chejore behesh bedam masero
<fvahid> Mina: bebian filet kojast masiro behesh bede dige
<fvahid> Mina: inke kari nadare
<MIna>  maseresh injast   /home/administrator/team.deb
<MIna> fvahid: maseresh injast
<MIna> fvahid:hala bayed dastoro be che shekle benevesam
<fvahid> dpkg -i /home/ad........../team.deb
<MIna> fvahid:mer30 mdorost shod
<MIna> fvahid:nasb shod koja mere
<MIna> fvahid:?????/
<Mina> salam toye mororgaram fonta moshakhase nest chejore font vase mororgaram nas konam
<Mina> fvahid:font mororgaramo chejkore nas konam
<Sefid_Par> Ba debian kar mikoni? Farsi nasb kardi?
<H4x012> akhey
<H4x012> in mina hanuz dargire
<H4x012> wb
<Mina> dhcp rahaandaze kardam roye server internetam vali clineta ip megeran vali internet nadaran
<Mina> kase medone moshkel az kojast
<Mina> baze jaha goftam kartaye shabake ro bridg konam chejore inkaro injam bedam
<H4x012> hmmm
<H4x012> ifconfig bezan
<H4x012> paste kon bebinam
<H4x012> to windows server ke bayad dns set koni
<H4x012> va domainesh koni
<H4x012> ke betunan connect beshan
<Mina> H4x012:toye ubuntu server hastam
<Mina> H4x012:dhcp ra roye ubuntu server raandaze kardam
<H4x012> inam network bridge
<H4x012> vase ubuntu
<H4x012> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<Mina> H4x012:age inkaro konam javab mede
<H4x012> 99.9%
<H4x012> brb
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-01
<mshirdel> با سلام. بهترین توزیع لینوکس برای کار با شبکه و اوراکل چیه؟
 * miadbahrami salam bache ha yeki ye software recovery khoob moarefi kone bad bakht shodam koli az hardam pak shode
<mehrdad> hi to all
<mehrdad> please help me about ubuntu 12.04
<mehrdad> can i speak in persian?
<mehrdad> الو
<mehrdad> کسی اینجا خست؟
<strnx> mehrdad☣ it is the persian ubuntu channel so i would presume yes you can
<mehrdad> هست؟
<mehrdad> خوب
<mehrdad> من تازه ابونتو 12.04 رو نصب کردم
<mehrdad> میخوام منابع نرم افزت=اری رو عوض کنم
<mehrdad> تو 9 بلد بودم
<strnx> /etc/apt/sources.list
<strnx> !sources | mehrdad
<lubotu3> mehrdad: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mehrdad> ممنون
<mehrdad> di s,hg bd'i
<mehrdad> یه سوال دیگه
<mehrdad> how i can change boot option, first option for boot in dual boot, without start-up manager App
<mehrdad> is there an answer? plese
<mehrdad> maybe i should search for that?
<mehrdad> ???
<mehrdad> how i can change boot option, first option for boot in dual boot, without start-up manager App
<strnx> !grub | mehrdad
<lubotu3> mehrdad: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mehrdad> no, i have no problem with dual boot, i want to change setting to boot windows 7 by default
<mehrdad> i want to change default boot os
<mehrdad> سلام
<mehrdad> میشه خیلی سریع دوستان بهم بگن که چطوری میتونم فایل زیر رو تغییر بدم
<mehrdad> sources.list
<mehrdad> کلا میخوام دسترسی سطح ریشه داشته باشم
<mehrdad> قبلا از دستور زیر استفاده میکردم
<mehrdad> sudo
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-24
<jeus> bab
<jeus> bab
<jeus> bab
<jeus> bab
<sahar> hi everybody there
<jeus> salam be hame
<jeus> bab
<jeus> \exit
<nixoeen> MHA152, Man Topic et ro mibandam, be nazar miad az control kharej shode. Ok?
<mojtaba_> salam
<dren> salam o shab bekhyr be hamegi dostan
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-25
<ehsan22> salam be hame
<ehsan22> کسی هست ؟
<mehrzad> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-26
<nkh> سلام
<nkh> بچه‌ها کسی اینجا اندروید کار نیست/
<nkh> ؟
<nkh> آی آرسی‌شون جواب نمیده کسی:)) :دی
<Abouzar> salam be hame
<Abouzar> من یه مشکلی دارم که خیلی بدیهیه
<Abouzar> baraye in ke type ye file .c beshe bayad chikar konam tooye ubuntu
<Abouzar> bebinam inja aslan kasi hast ya khodaE nakarde hame boootan inja ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-27
<ahmadubuntu> سلام. کسی میدونه چطور میشه لاگ irc  رو داخل empathy دید؟
<ahmadubuntu> چقدر درهم برهم شد!
<seyedali> سلام دوستان
<seyedali> کلاس های آموزشی اوبونتو رو از طریق ویندوز هم میشه دید؟
<ali_> سلام
<ali_> بچه ها
<ali_> کسی هست
<ali_> من یه سئوال داشتم
<ali_> کسی با برنامه نویسی سی اشناست
<linux_> سلاممممممممممم
<linux_> کسی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-28
<ahmadubuntu_> !irc
<lubotu3> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<reza> salam man ubuntu nasb kardam nemitonam farsi benevidam toye tanzimat ham zaban farsi nadasht che konam?
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> win 8 behtare ya ubuntu?
<ubuntu1> :?
<ubuntu1> moshkelaate win 8 chie?
<ubuntu1> ؟
<Mansoor> Salam
<Mansoor> hello
<reza> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-29
<joogandomi> salam dostan
<joogandomi> man ye soal dashtam:
<centooos> salam bpors
<centooos> age kesi bedone javab soaleto hatman mige
<joogandomi> tnx
<joogandomi> man ubunto 12.10 nasb kardam
<joogandomi> badesh ham win dows 7
<centooos> khob
<centooos> hala kodom nemian bala
<joogandomi> harmoghe ke miyam toye linux 12.10 CPU & Ram khili dargire!!!
<joogandomi> na !!1
<joogandomi> hardoo miyan bala!!
<joogandomi> alan ba linuxam
<centooos> cpu it balas?
<centooos> ro laptop nasb kardy?
<nixoeen> joogandomi, Ehtemalan bekhatere drivere karte Graphicete
<joogandomi> bale
<joogandomi> roye laptop
<joogandomi> dell inspiron 15R
<joogandomi> nixoeen::etefaghan kart graphice ra nashenakhte!!!
<joogandomi> chejoori nasb konam???
<joogandomi> centoos:: bishtar CPU dargire!!!
<joogandomi> kasi etela nadare???
<centooos> joogandomi, b nazare man b khatere ye moshkele sakhtafzarie mitone cart graphic bashe, mitoni ye negah bendazi to net bbeini modele laptopet ba in version ubuntu moshkel dare ya na?
<joogandomi> az koja bebinam???
<centooos> search kon moshkelate moshabe ziadan
<joogandomi> praphikesh intel!!!
<joogandomi> bashe
<joogandomi> in kelashaye amoozesh ubunto chejoriyee???
<centooos> man ino etela nadaram faghat shenidam
<joogandomi> shoma reshtat PC?
<centooos> pc?
<joogandomi> computer?
<centooos> no
<joogandomi> chiye???
<centooos> IT
<joogandomi> ok
<joogandomi> man mechanicam!!!
<joogandomi> taze ba in linux ashena shodam!!!
<joogandomi> be nazar kar bahash khili sakhte???
<centooos> avayele karet ye meghdar motaleat ziade ama badesh rah miofty
<centooos> asan negaran nabash
<centooos> wase motale bishtar zaman bezar , forum ha ham khoban
<joogandomi> are
<joogandomi> ama man daneshjoyee arshadam!!!perojham ham monde!!!
<joogandomi> bikhiyal::
<joogandomi> ye rahnamaee mishe bokoni az koja shoro konam????
<centooos> age deadline dary wase proje hat felan ba windows kareto rah bendaz
<centooos> daghighan midoni chetor mitoni yad begiri
<joogandomi> na!!!
<centooos> :)
<joogandomi> dead line daram!!
<joogandomi> ama karam faghat ba linux hal mishe!!
<centooos> bbein hamin k nasbesh kardy har sery b ye sery moshkelat bar mikhory
<centooos> bar tarafesh kon
<centooos> vaghty barname khasi run mikoni load cpu it bala mire ya dar halate adi?
<joogandomi> dar halat adi!!!
<centooos> ehtemalan ye chizi b ye chizi nemikhone
<centooos> ye search kon shayad ba laptopet in ubuntu moshkel dare
<centooos> nemidonam man
<joogandomi> alan ram 24% va CPU 15 ta 20%
<centooos> cart graphiceto nasb kon shayad behtar she
<joogandomi> bayad driver begiram???
<centooos> oh 24%!!
<joogandomi> are!!!
<joogandomi> az you chande?
<centooos> are dl kon nasb kon
<joogandomi> site khasi soragh dari??
<centooos> cpu man zire 10%
<centooos> search koni peida mikoni
<joogandomi> vagheaannn!!!
<joogandomi> ram??
<centooos> ram 1G
<centooos> zire 2G
<joogandomi> laptop??
<centooos> are
<joogandomi> ram 4G!
<centooos> uhum
<joogandomi> az man alan ramesh 4G!!graphic ham 1 ya 2!!CPU i5
<centooos> khobe dg moshkeli to resource hat nadary
<centooos> alan cart graphc nasb kon bbein chi mishe
<joogandomi> bashe!!
<joogandomi> shoma hamishe toye frome hastii???
<centooos> bazi moghe ha inja hastam to forum ham nistam
<joogandomi> be harjahat babat rahnameet mamnoonn!!
<centooos> omidvara m hal beshe :)
<joogandomi> khili khoshhal shodam
<centooos> me2
<joogandomi> mer30 :)
<centooos> khahesh
<joogandomi> felan
<joogandomi> bye
<centooos> felan
<marandi> salam bache ha chetori mitoonestam ye ssh bezanam be serveram ke dige kole connection ham forward she rooie oon va taghriban beshe hamoon proxym ?
<joogandomi> salam dostan
<joogandomi> salam centoos
<s27> سلام
<s27> من یه سوال در مورد دستور loop دارم
<s27> کسی میتونه کمک کنه ؟
<centooos> s27, dastoor loop chi hast?
<s27> losetup /dev/loop0 example.img mount /dev/loop0 /home/you/dir
<s27> تو همچین جاهایی استفاده میشه
<s27> من هرکاری می کنم ارور میگیرم
<centooos> baraye che kari mikhai stefadash koni?
<s27> مانت کردن و نصب یک توضیع رو یک پی دی ای
<s27> ؟؟؟
<centooos> chi mizani va che errori mibini?
<s27> cd /sdcard/debian om.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid/files/bootscript.sh /sdcard/debian/debian.img source: not found no: unexpected operatorChecking loop device... FOUND losetup /dev/block/loop255 Error: Unable to attach image to loop device! (Image = /sdcard/debian/debian.img)
<s27> اینم سایت اصلی پروژه
<s27> http://linuxonandroid.org/
<centooos> http://forum.linuxonandroid.org/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=380
<centooos> hmm hichkodom javab nadaran ina
<salam3317> سلام
<salam3317> چجوری اوبنتو رو نصب کنم
<Mahdi> salam dostan
<joogandomi> salam bar hame dostan
<joogandomi> salam centooos
<centooos> joogandomi:salam che khabar chi ka kardy
<joogandomi> salam
<joogandomi> khobi??
<joogandomi> hich!
<joogandomi> driver ra gereftam
<joogandomi> ama nasb ATI graphice darde sar dare!!!
<joogandomi> avalish ine ke ba dastoor (su -) ke bayad be root bere , nemire!!!!!!!!!!!
<centooos> su mizani chi mishe
<centooos> aha
<centooos> to ubuntu k taze nasb mikoni
<centooos> bayad fa'al bokoni ghabeliate login ba root ro k hamon su zadan hast
<joogandomi> khob nemishe
<joogandomi> in error ra mide:::
<joogandomi> Authentication failure
<centooos> Sudo passwd root
<joogandomi> toye google search zadam!!!vase nasb ATI be  ‫ ‪dependencies‬‬ niyaz dare!!!!
<centooos> ino aval bezan login ba root fa'al beshe
<joogandomi> bad pass inra mizane!!!
<joogandomi> khob man to terminal zadam, pass ra ham zadam , in ra mizane:: Authentication failure
<centooos> sudo passwd root mizani??? badesh password set mikoni barash?
<joogandomi> bebin::
<joogandomi> man toye terminal mizanan:::   (su -)
<joogandomi> bad password mikhad( ke mizanan vasash)
<joogandomi> badam inter mizzanam
<centooos> khob aziizam migam ghable inke bezani su - bayad ino bezani sudo passwd root
<joogandomi> ke chi beshe???
<centooos> to taze ubuntu nasb kardy
<joogandomi> vase hamin az aval goftam ke bedonam dorost mizanam ya na!!
<centooos> nemitoni ba root login koni
<joogandomi> bale!
<joogandomi> na!
<centooos> ba oni k goftam barash ye password ntekhab mikoni bad hala harbar su - koni
<centooos> mitoni password rooteto bezanio login koni
<joogandomi> ahan!
<joogandomi> mer30
<joogandomi> vaghan mamnoon!!
<centooos> khahesh
<joogandomi> bezar bezanam!
<joogandomi> khob::
<joogandomi> password updated successfully
<centooos> hala bezan su -
<centooos> login kon
<joogandomi> yani log out besham va dobare biyam to ubunu!!
<centooos> na
<centooos> ino k mizani
<joogandomi> alan zadam
<centooos> faghat usereto toye terminal b root taghir mide
<joogandomi> doroste
<centooos> ghablan joloye esmet alamate $ bod
<centooos> alan joloye root neveshte #
<joogandomi> daghighan
<centooos> root karbare sate balas k hame kar mitone bokone va permission dare
<joogandomi> avalesh ham root dare!!
<joogandomi> khob!
<centooos> hala mikhasty root bashy k chikar koni
<centooos> anjam bde edame kareto
<joogandomi> uhuum
<joogandomi> !!
<joogandomi> ‫قبل از اقدام به نصب درایور بایستی ‪ dependencies‬یا همان پیشنیاز های درایور را‬ ‫نصب کرد که بعضی از آنها پیشفرض نصب هستند )‪ dependencies‬به معنی وابستگی‬ ‫است( برای مثال ابتدا ترمینال یا ‪ konsol‬را باز کرده و با استفاده ازدستور ‪ su‬با کاریر‬ ‫ر
<joogandomi> mikhastam in kar ra bekonam!
<centooos> aha khob bzan nasb kon
<joogandomi> mizane::command not found
<centooos> chi zadi k ino gof?
<joogandomi> ‫‪yum install zlib‬‬
<joogandomi> ye rahnama download kardam
<centooos> khob to alan dary ba ubuntu kar mikoni
<joogandomi> toye on gofte bod!!
<centooos> yum dastor dl baraye ye sery toozie dg mesle redhat,fedora,centos hastesh
<centooos> inja bezan
<centooos> apt-get install zlib
<joogandomi> uhuum!!
<joogandomi> inhame ekhtelaf!!!
<joogandomi> vvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<centooos> apt-get baraye ubuntu, yum baraye redhat
<centooos> just this ;)
<joogandomi> =((((
<joogandomi> nadare!!
<centooos> chi nadare?
<joogandomi> Unable to locate package zlib
<joogandomi> bayad download kone???dege???
<joogandomi> Zlib ra dege!!!
<centooos> Unable to locate package zlib , in ro search kon khodet bbein chi kar bayad bokoni
<centooos> bayad b in file /etc/apt/sources.list ye repository ezafe koni
<centooos> bekhobi khodet motevajeh mishi
<centooos> shab khosh;) and good luck
<joogandomi> باشه
<joogandomi> مرسی
<joogandomi> شب شماهم خوش
<mohsen_> salam
<joogandomi> salam
<mohsen_> man ye moshkel to nasb daram
<mohsen_> haminja mishe porsid?
<joogandomi> kasi midone che jori mishe bios  ra update kard??
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-30
<marandi> salam , bache ha man ye folder daram too web ke dakhelesh pore directory va file hast mikham ke ba wget hamaro dl konam ! chetori mishe in kar ro kard ?
<joogandomi> salaam bar hame
<joogandomi> dostan:::man ye moshkel daram!kasi mitone komak  kone?
<joogandomi> kart graphic laptop :::ATI mobility radeon HD 4650
<joogandomi> nemitonam nasb konammm!!!!!!!!
<joogandomi> salam dostan
<joogandomi> kasi midone chejori va ba che dastori mishe update cure linux ra  fahmid?
<joogandomi> kasi midone chejori va ba che dastori mishe update core linux ra  fahmid?
<rndr> chi?
<joogandomi> آپدیت هسته ی لینوکس را به چه دستوری میشه فهمید؟
<rndr> uname -a
<rndr> behet mige che hasteie dari
<joogandomi> آخرین آپدیتش چی بوده؟؟
<rndr> age update ham vojod dashte bashe
<rndr> ba apt-get upgrade javab mide
<joogandomi> در اوبونتو؟
<rndr> are
<mohsen_> Salam be Hame :)
<tofan> سلام
<tofan> فرق ابونتو با سنت او اس در اس اس اچ چیست؟
<tofan> سلام دوستان
<tofan> کسی جواب سئوال منو میدونه؟
<tofan> برم؟
<tofan> اگه جواب منو میدونین و میخای جواب بدین ایمیلم هست ali_2008aghaii@yhaoo.com
<tofan> فعلمن باید برم
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-23
<smss1995> Azitrex: durud
<Azitrex> smss1995, bazit gerefteh ? :D
<smss1995> Azitrex: :D
<Azitrex> smss1995, dardeh bikarie dg :D
<smss1995> Azitrex: bikar nistam!
<smss1995> Azitrex: :D
<Azitrex> smss1995, pas chera hey az channel haye mokhtalef pm midi ? :D
<smss1995> Azitrex: akhe to har kooche ei miram shoma tahesh neshestin! salam ham yani salamat bashin! :D )
<smss1995> Azitrex: ye #ubuntu ham biyay dige takmil mishe hameja
<Azitrex> smss1995, to har kochehee khuneh didi bayad zang bezani dar beri ?
<smss1995> Azitrex: take it easy man!
<Azitrex> smss1995, :D
<Azitrex> but not in the middle debugging mode!
<digiman> سلام به همه دوستان
<digiman> کسی هست که الان به سوال من پاسخ بده؟
<smss1995> سلام
<smss1995> بله هست
<smss1995> بفرمایید
<smss1995> digiman: ^
<smss1995> Azitrex: بعد به من میگی زنگ میزنی در میری!
<digiman> سلام ببخشید
<digiman> :)
<digiman> من یه کاربر ویندوز هستم که به تازگی تصمیم گرفتم از محیط ویندوز خارج بشم
<digiman> می خواستم ببینم که آیا اصلا در محیط اوبونتو کلا میشه بعضی از برنامه های ویندوز رو که فری وییر هستند اجرا کرد؟
<digiman> مثلا من از برنامه ذکر که جستجوی قرآن هست استفاده می کنم که رایگانه.... آیا می شه اینو در اوبونتو هم نصب کنم؟ آیا محیط شبیه سازی داره؟
<digiman> چند درصد برنامه های ویندوز رو میشه بر روی اوبونتو نصب کرد؟ اصلا امکانش هست؟
<smss1995> بله
<smss1995> امکانش هست
<digiman> در ضمن من هنوز دم در هستم :)
<digiman> میشه بفرمایید چطور؟
<smss1995> ولی وقتی لینوکسی بشین، دیگه میبینین که نیازی به برنامه های بیل گیتس نیست
<smss1995> یک پکیج بنام wine
<smss1995> وجود داره
<smss1995> که تمامی برنامه های .exe رو میتونه اجرا کنه
<smss1995> خوده من باهاش بازی ویندوزی هم نصب کردم!
<smss1995> :D
<digiman> عجب
<digiman> این خیلی عالیه
<smss1995> ;)
<digiman> پس حتما نرم افزارهای من نصب می شن
<digiman> چون همشون جستجوی متنی هستند
<smss1995> نرم افزار هایی مثل اتوکد
<smss1995> فتوشاپ و اینا رو نباید انتظار داشته باشین کار کنن
<smss1995> چون خیلی سنگین هستن
<smss1995> ولی جایگزین هاشون موجود هستن
<smss1995> جوری که شما از فتوشاپ بی نیاز بشین
<digiman> نه من نرم افزارهام همگی متنی هستند و اصلا محیط گرافیکی ندارند
<smss1995> و یا از اتوکد
<smss1995> مخصوصا برنامه های مهندسی خیلی بهتر عمل میکنن تو لینوکس
<smss1995> اگه خودتون سورس رو نوشته باشین
<digiman> نکته خوبی اشاره کردید
<smss1995> احتمالا به مشکلاتی برخورد میکنین
<smss1995> که به خاطر کامپایلر خواهد بود
<smss1995> ولی به سادگی برطرف میشن
<smss1995> و بعدش میتونین توی لینوکس کد بزنین و لذت ببرین
<digiman> یعنی چطور باید برطرفشون کنم.... من اصلا برنامه نویسی بلد نیستم
<smss1995> یه کاره دیگه ای هم که میشه کرد، اینه که ویندوز رو کلا مجازی توی لینوکس نصب کنین
<digiman> راستش من اصلا نمی خوام ویندوز رو نصب کنم
<smss1995> اگه کلا برنامه نویسی بلد نیستین،‌پس سورس رو هم خودتون ننوشتین، پس اصلا نیازی به بر طرف کردن ندارین، ولی در کل با گوگل میشه حلشون کرد
<digiman> من تصمیم گرفتم که بدون کپی رایت از هیچ نرم افزاری دیگه استفاده نکنم
<smss1995> :)))))))
<smss1995> پیشنهاد میکنم تا وقتی تو ایران هستین ازین تصمیمات نگیرین!
<digiman> راستش به ایران و غیرایران ارتباطی نداره... یه تصمیم اعتقادیه... برای همین
<smss1995> یه جاهایی واقعا ادم باید از ویندوز استفاده کنه، مثلا وقتی میخواد برنامه ای رو برای یوزر هایی بنویسه که با ویندوز کار میکنن
<smss1995> بنظرم خودتون رو محدود نکنین
<smss1995> از لحاظ اعتقادی شاید بهتر باشه بیشتر فکر کنین، اونوقت میبینین که اشکالی نداره
<smss1995> ممکن ه فکر کنین حق کسی ضایع میشه و حق الناس و اینا
<smss1995> تا حدودی هم درست هست
<smss1995> ولی این بیل گیتس انقدری پولدار هست
<smss1995> که اگه بخوان پول هاشو بین همه ی مردم جهان تقسیم کنن
<smss1995> نفری ۵۰ دلار میرسه
<digiman> نه راستش من به حق الناس کاری ندارم... من برام مثل روز روشنه که استفاده از نرم افزارهای کپی مثل به سرقت بردن دسترنج یک انسان دیگه است... کاری هم ندارم که او پول داره یا نه
<digiman> برای همین می خوام به اوبونتو جابجا بشم
<smss1995> راستی
<smss1995> دفعه اول که لینوکس نصب میکنین
<smss1995> مجازی باشه!
<smss1995> چون احتمال زیادی داره که بزنین کلا هارد رو پاک کنین!
<digiman> نکته خوبیه
<digiman> یعنی در خود پروسه نصب می شه انتخاب کرد که مجازی نصب کن درسته؟
<digiman> یا اینکه باید نسخه مجازیش رو روی دی ویدی رایت کنم؟
<digiman> از کمک شما سپاسگزارم خیلی ممنون
<digiman> سلامت باشید
<Azitrex> <smss1995> Azitrex: بعد به من میگی زنگ میزنی در میری!
<Azitrex> manzoreto nafahmidam
<smss1995> هیچی، خلاصه اش اینه که یکی دیگه اومد اینجا یه چیزی پرسید و جواب نگرفته رفت.
<Azitrex> smss1995, khub che rabti be jomlat dasht ?
<smss1995> هیچی! الان موضوعش یاده جفتمون نمیاد
<smss1995> بعد چجوری تحلیلش کنم اخه!
<smss1995> :D
<Azitrex> mageh fek kardi man bayad to in channel javab go basham be hameh ? smss1995
<smss1995> berim to private
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, are bayad javabgo bashi
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, :D chashm
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, afanar! :D
<smss1995> :D
<smss1995> منو Azitrex توافق کردیم من بگم اینجا بهشون غلط کردم، -> Azitrex : غلط کردم
<Azitrex> smss1995, afarin goftam inja begi ke bot aziz 1 copy shu negah dareh harchand vaght barat email konam :))
<smss1995> Azitrex: خوشبختانه شما ایمیل منو نداری :[
<smss1995> :P
<smss1995> من واقعا نمیدونم با این یه کلمه چه احساسی به شما دست میده!‌ ولی میدونم از من هیچی کم نمیشه!
<smss1995> :p
<Azitrex> smss1995, dont think as so far ;)
<amir_> salam
<amir_> khaste nabashid
<amir_> yek soal daram
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-24
<Farhad> hi all
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-25
<Guest78781> Is there anyone that he uses of noxim on ubuntu
<H4dad> hi
<Ramin> salma
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-27
<royaflash> salam be bacheha , jame dostan aziz
<anoNxeRo> salam
<royaflash> anoNxeRo: salam anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> salam royaflash
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> سلام
<rasoul1346> salam
<mahdi> من کمک میخوام
<rasoul1346> من هم همینطور
<mahdi> زدم لودر ویندوز ۷ رو \اک کردم
<mahdi> ترو خدا یکی بیاد به دادم برسهههههههههههههه
<rasoul1346> بیشتر توضیح بده شاید تونستم
<mahdi> من چند تا هارد رو سیستمم دارم
<mahdi> یکیش 60 گیگ داره ssd
<mahdi> لودر ویندوز هم رو اون نصب بود ک زدم ترکوندمش
<rasoul1346> خدا بیامرزدش باید دوباره نصب کنی
<rasoul1346> با ویدوز 7 ریپرش کن
<mahdi> دنبال یه دستور cmd میگردم
<mahdi> ک بتونه خودش ان کارو بکنه
<mahdi> ک البته اینم فکر خوبیه
<mahdi> ری\یرش کنم
<rasoul1346> آره فکر کنم کار کنه
<mahdi> ‍‍‍ب ک سه تا نخته داشته باشه زیرش نداره
<mahdi> :-)
<mahdi> \
<mahdi> گچ\ژ
<mahdi> اوکی ممنون
<mahdi> فعلا
<rasoul1346> کسی راجع اوبنتو اطلاعاتی داره؟
<rasoul1346>  کسی راجع اوبنتو اطلاعاتی داره؟
<rasoul1346>  کسی راجع اوبنتو اطلاعاتی داره؟
<rasoul1346>  کسی راجع اوبنتو اطلاعاتی داره؟
<rasoul1346>  کسی راجع اوبنتو اطلاعاتی داره؟
<rasoul1346> کسی خونه نیست؟
<rasoul1346> سلام ، کسی میدونه اوبونتو رو چجور باید نصب کنم؟"
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-28
<gueeest> salam be dostan, mysqltuner ejra kardam, chanta khata dashtam, ye manba khob mikham ta betonam maghadir ro taghir bedam.
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-29
<dashreza> hi
<dashreza> سلام
<dashreza> کسی هست  ؟
<dashreza>  نیست
<dashreza>   ؟
<dashreza> فایده ای که اوبونتو برا شما ها داره چیه
<dashreza>   ؟
<dashreza> به چه دردتون میخوره
<dashreza>   ؟
<dashreza>  کسی نیست که جواب بده
<dashreza>   ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-22
<mahdi> سلام
<eXtrem0us> yottanami: Hey, yottanami! Have you brought your katana by yourself?
<yottanami> eXtrem0us: Hi
<yottanami> eXtrem0us: My katana?
<eXtrem0us> yottanami: I though every shinigami has a katana. so,  you are saying you are not a shinigami?
<yottanami> eXtrem0us:  Some shinigamis just have a notebook :D
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-23
<dev-gitter> saalm
<dev-gitter> salam
<dev-gitter> ye repo khob vase sources.list mikham vase us kheli konde
<dev-gitter> kasi mitone komaki okne
<dev-gitter> ubuntu 15.4
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-24
<saeid1373> سلام
<saeid1373> کالی لینوکس کانال irc فارسی داره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-26
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> man ye moshkel daram kasi hast komakam kone?
<ehsan> hi
<ehsan> please answer :(
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-27
<HAZHIR> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-27
<slacko_24343> hi
<slacko_24343> nobody
<slacko_24343> salam
<hossein> سلام دوستان
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-29
<shangul> !whatis ping
<pingbot> shangul: ping                 (8)  - send ICMP ECHO_REQUEST to network hosts
<Ginfo> Ggggh
<faraz_> سلام
<faraz_> کسی هست؟
<faraz_> من توی نصب اوبنتو به مشکل خوردم
<faraz_> کسی هست؟
<faraz_> Hi
<faraz_> sghl
<faraz_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-30
<shangul> bye rayeshman
<shangul> my 18 years old ghost
<shangul> به به بنظر میاد کانال دوباره داره رونق پیدا میکنه
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-01
<iCAN> slm
<iCAN> kasi has?
<iCAN> alo
<iCAN> سلااااااااااااااااام
<emzi> !ask | iCAN
<lubotu3> iCAN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iCAN> من روی لپ تاپ دل مدل inspiron 5110n
<iCAN> لینوکس اوبونتو نصب کردم
<iCAN> از لحظه ای ک لپ تاپ روشن میشه و سیستم عامل میاد بالا
<iCAN> تا لحظه خاموش شدنش
<iCAN> فن سیستمم روشنه
<iCAN> و داغه
<iCAN> این واسه چیه؟
<emzi> - چه نسخه ای از اوبونتو نصب کردی؟
<iCAN> خودم فک میکنم مشکل از کارت گرافیک باشه
<iCAN> ۱۶٫۰۴ رو نصب کردم
<iCAN> Û±Û¶Ù«Û°Û´
<iCAN> جدیدترین نسخه
<iCAN> لپ تاپم دوتا کارت گرافیک داره
<emzi> - با دستور «تاپ» بررسی کن ببین چیه که منابع سیستمت رو میخوره
<iCAN> میشه شکل دستوریشو بهم بدین؟ نمیدونم
<emzi> - گرافیک جداگانه رو موقتا از ای-اف-آی خاموش کن و ببین باز فن مدام در حال کاره
<iCAN> ای اف آی چیه؟؟؟؟
<iCAN> پیداش نکردم
<iCAN> من تازه مهاجرت کردم به لینوکس
<emzi> top
<emzi> ای-اف-آی راه انداز دستگاه در لپتاپ های جدیده، جایگزین BIOS شده
<iCAN> 869 root      20   0  192596  50256  33780 S   3.0  0.8  12:57.74 Xorg          1261 saeed     20   0  486980 196092  67696 S   2.0  3.2  14:20.65 compiz        7793 saeed     20   0  127148  33320  27776 S   2.0  0.5   0:02.70 gnome-term+   5880 root      20   0       0      0      0 S   0.7  0.0   0:04.28 kworker/u8+   7754 _apt      20   0   10332   5080   4736 S   0.7  0.1   0:05.52 http          8117 saeed     20   0    9620   3
<iCAN> compiz
<emzi> O_o
<iCAN> top ine
<iCAN> compiz
<iCAN> top=> compiz
<iCAN> bazi vaqta ham in mishe top=>Xorg
<emzi> با Shift+P بر اساس به کارگیری سی پی یو مرتب کن
<emzi> درایور هم خودت چیزی نصب کردی؟
<iCAN> هنوز هیچی نصب نکردم
<emzi> گرافیک دوم رو خاموش کن، ببین فرقی می کنه
<iCAN> دگ در این حد بلدم ک تاپ رو بدونم کدومه...ولی تو لینوکس نمیدونم  این پروسس واسه چی هس
<iCAN> چجوری کارت گرافیک دوم رو خاموش کنم؟
<emzi> از ای اف آی --> دکمه پاور رو که برای روشن زدن می زنی، یکی از دکمه های زیر رو بزن:
<iCAN> من فک کنم چون نمیتونه سودیچ کنه ب کارت گرافیک دوم این موضوع پیش میاد
<emzi> F12 یا Delete یا ...
<emzi> در دستگاه های مختلف فرق می کنه
<iCAN> برم تو بایوس سیستم....خب؟؟؟
<emzi> گرافیک انویدیا داری؟
<iCAN> اره...یکی اینتل ۳۰۰۰ برای کارهای سبک و دیگری انویدیا ۵۲۵ برای کارهای گرافیکی
<iCAN> مثلا تو ویندوز برای کار با موتور بازی ساز باید آخرین نسخه کارت گرافیک رو نصب میکردی ک بتونه سوییچ کنه بین کارت گرافیکها
<emzi> آره؛ نمی تونه سوییچ کنه؛ برای سوییچ می تونی بامبل بی رو نصب کنی، یا پرایم نصب کنی یا کلا خاموشش کنی
<emzi> به تنظیمات ای اف ای که رفتی، از قسمت ویدیو، گرافیک دوم رو خاموش کن
<iCAN> اوکی
<iCAN> پس تو لینوکس این نرم افزاری نیس؟
<iCAN> نباید درایورها رو نصب کنیم؟
<emzi> iCAN: http://hw6.asset.aparat.com/aparat-video/f63edf28468852bcb31178178f09c7723915116-720p__59621.mp4
<emzi> از تایم 01:00:40 فیلم بالا در مورد مشکلی که داری، توضیح می ده
<emzi> iCAN: دو تا نسخه درایور در مخازن موجوده؛ یکی نسخه آزاد و یکی انحصاری که آزاد به صورت پیشفرض نصبه؛ نسخه انحصاری نسخه کد بسته است که خود انویدیا منتشر می کنه و خوب
<emzi> به کیفیت درایوری که برای ویندوز می ده متأسفانه نیست
<Reza> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-03
<Houman> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-28
<M2H> Slam
<ouah> hi
<ouah> sorry question not related to ubuntu: how do you sah pistachio in farsi: pista or pesteh?
<ouah> say
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-29
<sigma___> how can i compile linux kernel in windows
<sigma___>  ????
<sigma___> any body
<sigma___> ???
<habeangur> btavakkoli: you have a long ipv6 address
<habeangur> btavakkoli: I meant happy super long ip address ;)
<btavakkoli> habeangur: alaan daram 3 saat fekr mikonam esmet chi bood :)
<hajix> salam dustan
<hajix> kasi hast
<hajix> man mikhastam ke tozi kde neon o download konam
<hajix> chandta version dare
<hajix> user edition devloper edition va dotaye dige ham ke unstable va lts shonan
<hajix> nemidunam kodumo download konam
<hajix> mishe rahnamaii konin
<hajix> in dev edition aslan be karam miad? taze karam va daram barname nevisi ham yad migiram
<hajix> fk nakonam baraye barname nevisi farghi dashte bashan aya?
<hajix> va in ke nemidunam LTS ro begiram ya on yeki
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-30
<hajix> hi guys
<hajix> i need help
<hajix> im in elementary os with out liber office .. and i download deb package of liber
<hajix> but when i extracted . there is a lot of deb file .
<hajix> i dont know how to install
<hajix> nobody is here
<LinArcX> #سوال دوستان کسی با توزیع nix آشنایی داره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-01
<maysam> salam
<maysam> usb network adapter bara ubuntu chi pishnahad mikonid?
<example> hi
<example> is there any users?
<example> ADMIN
<example> can you read my messages
<example> ?
<whichme> whois online now?
<whichme> bingo...
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-29
<amir-pc> help
<daniyal> سلام دوستان
<daniyal> گیت هاب رو با کروم نمی تونم باز کنم، فکر کنم به خاطر فیلترینگ هست. اطلاع دارید باید چه کار کرد؟
<daniyal> جالب اینه که به محض اینکه توی فایرفاکس بازش می کنم کروم هم یهو بازش می کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2019-06-24
<cyberman> salam
<cyberman> سلام
<cyberman> کسی رو می‌شناسید که من بتونم باهاش در مورد برگزاری جشن صحبت کنم
<cyberman> ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-06-26
<Leaked> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2020-06-22
<sisili> sal;am
<goardo> سام علیک
#ubuntu-ir 2020-06-25
<Guest68882> سلام
<Guest68882> کسی میز کار آی۳ داره راهنمایی یه راهنمایی میخوام
<Guest68882> در مورد عوض کردن زبون سیستمه
<Guest68882> میخوام وقتی زبون رو عوض میکنم فقط تو یه برنامه عوض بشه و تو کل محیط کارم عوض نشه
<Guest68882> راهی هست؟
<Guest68882> عه اینا که همه رباتن... ای بابا :D
#ubuntu-ir 2020-06-26
<Metamorphosis> سلام. نه لزوما همه هم ربات نیستن اینجا.
#ubuntu-ir 2020-06-28
<gnkalk> slm
<gnkalk> ;D مرگ بر گنو
<gnkalk> درود بر لینو.کس8)
<gnkalk> بزترین و پرجمعیت ترین سیستم عامل دنیا لینوکس (اندروید)
<gnkalk> و کم جمعیت ترین آن ها گنو(با هرچی قاطی شه بده)
<gnkalk> استالمن یه بچه پولداره آخه کی از پول بدش میاد
